# Wheeler Dealers



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just for everyones interest i think there is a whole day of wheeler dealers on discovery turbo....:lol; more of ed's antics saw the sierra cossie one this morning :lol:


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hope Ed's got a never ending supply of Satin black :lol:


----------



## hoppy (Jun 11, 2008)

pair of bell ends wouldn't buy a cornet off Mike Brewer.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

hoppy said:


> pair of bell ends wouldn't buy a cornet off Mike Brewer.


LOL! You havent bought a car off him in the past, have you?

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## bzguy (Apr 19, 2011)

just love this program, makes want to do it all myself as well (but would fail I guess  )


----------



## X-Man (Jan 3, 2011)

Old out yer and fella, you just bought our latest bodge job


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

X-Man said:


> Old out yer and fella, you just bought our latest bodge job


How they get away with it I'll never know they rip off the seller and then over charge, there turn over is epic because they are no better than cavity wall insulators praying on old women lol

Car comes in hmm this wiring loom needs replacing but the part is 45 quid from vw so I'll use electrical tape! It is a good laugh though


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ed makes me laugh. He'll have a bash at anything ha.

I saw one the other day when they bought a capri laser and Ed even admitted that the wing looked crap when he'd sprayed it :lol:

Mike always says at the end 'well we didn't make as much as we wanted to but at least we've put another old classic back on the road'.

It's a good job that Ed is free or they'd be in debt up to their necks :lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I detest that programme!! with that fat so&so Brewer he REALLY boils my pee, sits on fresh paint, leans his ten ton fat **** on fiberglass bodywork, wiping his greasy paws along new paint!! revving the nuts of a newly rebuilt engine!! :devil: and MR Bodge-it and scarper,!!! :wall::wall: the pair of them need !!!!!!:devil::devil: 

DEEP BREATHS!! DEEP BREATHS!!! 

no, I'm not a fan of the programme, so many "classic" cars ruined by a pair of monkeys!!


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually quite enjoy watching it. 

They "did up" an old Jenson Interceptor recently, was interesting to see the inside and the outside of such a classic car.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Flipsacoin said:


> I actually quite enjoy watching it.
> 
> They "did up" an old Jenson Interceptor recently, was interesting to see the inside and the outside of such a classic car.


^^+1^^^
Better than Stop Gear:wave::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Its only a show,ive always enjoyed watching it :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think its a great watch personally, good fun.


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

I watch it just to see the cars they have on it. I love the way Edd can remove even the most stubborn of bolts/nuts with a quick spray of penetrating fluid 

They're a right double act.....

Even better in HD too :thumb:

Dave


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

hoppy said:


> pair of bell ends wouldn't buy a cornet off Mike Brewer.


Hoppy - your post really made me chuckle - haven't heard the term "bell-end" for ages.:lol:

I quite enjoy WD too. Just disengage brain, sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking show tbh and regarding the comments about bodge jobs, they are wheeler dealers, they fix the car upto standard and sell, does it matter if they make a profit or not? It's the way of the world. It's just the same as anywhere else, they buy cheap and sell for more.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

A lot of the buying price is fixed. Just in case some people take it far too seriously.

about to watch the Rangie show now!


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

just watched the range rover one, nice


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Even my wife loves it which helps me as I thoroughly enjoy it too !!!!!!!!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

love the transformations achieved by using only rattle cans,WD40 and a new gear knob, but always feel cheated about never seeing the detailing process.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

It's only a show people... Calm down!!! :lol:

the 'buyers' are all part of the production team....

:thumb:


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Love the show, Ed China makes working on a car, changing an engine or gearbox look like a walk in the park!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

herbiedacious said:


> love the transformations achieved by using only rattle cans,WD40 and a new gear knob, but always feel cheated about never seeing the detailing process.


there isnt one ed, uses an old rotray slaps some g3 on water and jobs a good one, or not if you could see the car close up


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> love the transformations achieved by using only rattle cans,WD40 and a new gear knob, but always feel cheated about never seeing the detailing process.


Probably because if they did, they'd have to reveal the extent of the true cost of what they do and that if they actually priced it up in real life, incluidng labour, overheads, consumables and car valeting/detailing, they'd lose a fortune on every project!

As someone else said, it's a good job Ed comes for free!

Great watch anyways, imo.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

to be honest though, me and my dad could do the same.
he does the mechanical work, both do a bit of paintwork, i do the detailing/valeting.

sorted lol.

because not everyone can do what ed does, doesnt mean they should show a price for ed's labour..

me and dad restored a few cars when i was younger (about 13-17) including a full respray ourselves in the garage, and sold it on at a profit circa £2000 
paid £350 for it spent £650 restoring it taking everything into account (right down to the price of the replacement screws, welding wire ect.. everything except the electricity)
spent 6 months on it.. dad drove it for 6 months then sold it for 3000
heres a pic(bear in mind this was taken on a 1 megapixel samsung mobile phone with a cr*p camera)


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Is that not the point of the show though to show what can be done.

They don't include labour as whats the point its a show that is saying you can by this spend this on parts fit them yourself and then make a small profit.

One of my mates does this, he buys cheap runarounds and then spend a bit on parts, service items etc, does all the work himself and sells for on average £300-400 profit, not that much but it is as he generally does 4-5 a month.

Me and mate also did it a few years back got a mondeo for cheap as it was an MOT failure, got the parts trade fixed it MOT'ed it and sold on for a £750 profit. Only took us a few hours labour.

Ilike the show just to what can be done to sheds in the right hands


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

mattc said:


> Is that not the point of the show though to show what can be done.
> 
> They don't include labour as whats the point its a show that is saying you can by this spend this on parts fit them yourself and then make a small profit.
> 
> ...


This ^


----------

